# como poner 2 fuentes en mi pc



## er_raul (May 21, 2006)

hola buenas miren tengo un problema porque tengo una fuente de 300w y es muy poco porque tengo muchas cosas enchufadas y no da de si, estoy temiendo quemarla y tengo por aqui otra fuente y quisiera poner las 2 al pc y no se que cables unir en la conexion a la placa base para que las 2 se enciendan y apaguen a la vez. muchas gracias y ya si es posible que me resolvieseis otra duda, que mi placa base nada mas se pueden poner 4 dispositivos y tengo 1 lector una gravadora y 2 discos duros y quiero meter otro, como podria acer esto?muchas gracias


----------



## hiceman (May 28, 2006)

En esta direccion tienes un pdf donde te explica los pasos necesarios para hacer esto.
http://chips.uvigo.es/articulos/2ATX-1PC.pdf

Lo que necesitas en una tarjeta controladora ide o ata pci, para ampliar tus puertos ide. Puedes ver un ejemplo de estas controladoras en:
http://www.softworld.es/tarjetas_serial_ata/

Si puedes, utiliza discos ata son mas rapidos.


----------



## hiceman (May 28, 2006)

Perdon quise decir sata en lugar de ata.

Las tarjetas que deberias usar para mayor velocidad son las controladoras SATA.


----------



## Ehecatl (May 29, 2006)

En el caso de la fuente. tal vez te convenga mas comprar una de mayor capacidad.


----------

